# best all around night sights?



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

i wondering if having night sights are a plus or not so much. if so what are some good ones that are not terribly expensive? at this point im not sold on night sights. any feed back one way or another would help me.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

bronx79 said:


> i wondering if having night sights are a plus or not so much. if so what are some good ones that are not terribly expensive? at this point im not sold on night sights. any feed back one way or another would help me.


sorry folks, i just saw another thread with a very similar question.... sorry to be annoying


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like mine they are the sights more visible in low light, and look awesome in no light. the ones on my sig 1911 are novak style. I have to say the cheapest way to get them is to buy a gun with them. I sent my other 1911 off to novak to have them install a ghost night sight and that's kind of expensive. if you can change your sights your self that will save some coin.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the Trijicons I have on my Glock.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I like the Trijicons I have on my Glock.


I can't seem to find them for a sig 2022.... but i think other sig trijicons will fit maybe?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that "night sights" are a complete waste of time and money.
(Several well-qualified shooting/tactical trainers agree with me.)

• If you practice as much as you should, you will find that you can "point shoot" or "slide shoot" without any use of the sights at close range. The mere dark silhouette of the rear end of the pistol is sight enough, if you can see it, and instinctive shooting in pitch dark will also work...if you practice.
• If it's so dark that you can't see your sights without Tritium (or other glow-in-the-dark) illumination, then you can't see your target, either. Are you sure that it's a burglar, or might it be your 'teenager or your roommate, stumbling around in the dark? So what you really need is a flashlight, and training in its use as an adjunct to a defensive firearm, not glow-sights.
• I have consistently found that glow-sights are a serious distraction, pulling your eyes away from the search-and-identification of a possible bad guy, and swamping your eye's light receptors with unnecessary glow.
• Learn to always place your pistol in the very same position on your night-table, so you don't need the glow of its sights to allow you to find it quickly. Place a "tactical" flashlight right next to it. Sight glow helps the bad guy to find your gun, too.

Nifty gadgets and miracles-of-the-week do not relieve you of the need and the responsibility to learn to shoot well under all conditions. In fact, they may make your learning job that much more difficult.
There are no shortcuts. The best thing you can do is to practice, practice, and then practice some more.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I believe that "night sights" are a complete waste of time and money.
> (Several well-qualified shooting/tactical trainers agree with me.)
> 
> • If you practice as much as you should, you will find that you can "point shoot" or "slide shoot" without any use of the sights at close range. The mere dark silhouette of the rear end of the pistol is sight enough, if you can see it, and instinctive shooting in pitch dark will also work...if you practice.
> ...


Steve, i now also agree with you! Ive been reading and talking to others more intelligent than myself about the use of night sights and im in no way wanting them for my gun. Thank you all for the feedback


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

bronx79 said:


> i wondering if having night sights are a plus or not so much. if so what are some good ones that are not terribly expensive? at this point im not sold on night sights. any feed back one way or another would help me.


I believe they are a definite plus and then some for a self defensive weapon, not so much a range gun. Most encounters will happen at night according to FBI statistics. I agree that encounters may be very close and there might not be time to get a sight picture in light, low light or no light. If it's pitch dark you will not be able to see your target w/o a falshlight, or turning on lights, but with night sights you will still be able to see your sights. If there is enough light to make out your target(i.e. outdoors w/moon light, street lights, etc..) and that target is far enough away to obtain a sight picture, a set of trijicons will give you the same three dot sight picture as if you were in broad daylight. Even if it is pitch dark at least you know where your pistol is aiming. I've never been distracted aquiring a target in low light by use of Trijicon night sights. Instinctive shooting w/o a sight picture has it's place, however, an excellent sight picture in low light is very beneficial as well. Trijicons give you a very subtle glow to enable you to see your sights in low light and in darkness, i've never found them to be distracting torwards finding a target, or for that matter anything around me.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

denner said:


> I believe they are a definite plus and then some for a self defensive weapon, not so much a range gun. Most encounters will happen at night according to FBI statistics. I agree that encounters may be very close and there might not be time to get a sight picture in light, low light or no light. If it's pitch dark you will not be able to see your target w/o a falshlight, or turning on lights, but with night sights you will still be able to see your sights. If there is enough light to make out your target(i.e. outdoors w/moon light, street lights, etc..) and that target is far enough away to obtain a sight picture, a set of trijicons will give you the same three dot sight picture as if you were in broad daylight. Even if it is pitch dark at least you know where your pistol is aiming. I've never been distracted aquiring a target in low light by use of Trijicon night sights. Instinctive shooting w/o a sight picture has it's place, however, an excellent sight picture in low light is very beneficial as well. Trijicons give you a very subtle glow to enable you to see your sights in low light and in darkness, i've never found them to be distracting torwards finding a target, or for that matter anything around me.


Excellent point of view! Sounds like it would be better to have them and not need them than not have them and to need them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't like front and rear night sights, but do favor a front only, I like just the tritium vial, no big white ring around it. What Steve posted is true but a single tritium dot negates a lot of it. I find three dot sights of any type to be too "busy" and in those cases black out the dots on the rear sight.

On guns like my HK45/P30 where the sights are "Luminous" I actually mark over them with a marker as they are almost too bright and during shooting the front sight becomes darker than the rear sight.

I could take them or leave them, but most of the guns I buy come with them and I really like the* Heinie *or *10-8* sights, not cheap but I favor the wide notch rear sight option.

A lot of people like the *TFO option*, and while I may change to fiber one day, I don't know if I'm ready to make the jump yet. Maybe next season I'll try some out.



> • _*If *_you practice as much as you should, you will find that you can "point shoot" or "slide shoot" without any use of the sights at close range. The mere dark silhouette of the rear end of the pistol is sight enough, if you can see it, and instinctive shooting in pitch dark will also work..._*if*_ you practice.


Those are some big ifs. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, all comments well taken, they may work for some, others have no need for them, some just like one, but it's up to you to decide there utility. If you can try to find a pistol w/ them and one w/o and compare them in low light and darkness to determine if it works for you. The front sight is indeed the most important sight, it's acqusition is paramount, you should find the front sight first and the rear sights will follow, but at the end of the day I'll think you'll see the light. I prefer Trijicons and their customer service is excellent. The warranty is for 12 years on the green and I've had some go for 15 before needing to be replaced. After the 15 years I shipped my slide back to them and they replaced all 3 ampules for $54.00 and they shipped it back for free.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest to those who prefer glow-sights, and especially to those who prefer glow-sights front and back, that you go out, some _dark_ and overcast night, and try this out:

Have a friend place three widely-spaced targets, more than seven yards downrange, while you are looking in the other direction.
When your friend is back behind the firing line, load up and try to find the targets. Try to put a couple of hits into each one _as soon as you find it_. (Don't find all three first, and then hit them. Shoot at each one as soon as you find it.)

That exercise may convince you that glow-sights can make dark-room shooting more difficult.

Try it and see.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve, fair enough, I will come back with an objective report once I put your suggestion into action. Likewise, I'll try the same scenario with darkened sights.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a pretty good read on the matter:

*pistol-training.com » Handgun Low Light Essentials*


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is my take on night sights. Being able to see the sights at night is one thing, being able to see the target is another. If the target is not visible what good are night sights.........I use CTC lazers. One shot at night the night sights are worthless, can't see them because the muzzel flash just blinded you.


----------



## Crawppie (Sep 16, 2013)

Ditto...


----------

